# U.S.M.C 1911 help



## saleen9973 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys i was just given my grandfathers service 1911 colt from WW II. It has the original holster with it also. The serial number is 216934. Right now it is disasembled but all is there and in a cryovac bag. What is the value of this gun? It has not been refinished but is clean and stored properly, has some scuff marks as this gun saw major action in the south pacfic as my grandfather was a Colornel. He fought in the Layette Battle.


----------



## saleen9973 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry it's not a U.S.M.C its a army pistol, my bad. can anyone tell me about this gun and the serial number.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

If it is a colt 1911 I believe that serial number was one of 400 shipped (#'s 216587-216986) to the U.S.M.C. in 1917.
Go to proofhouse.com they should have that information file.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the gun is irreplaceable and can not be appraised as it is an heirloom handed down to you from your grandfather. having carried it thru a war in service to our country doubles the inherent value of this priceless piece of your families history.

put it together, lube it, shoot it (its made to be used)

your 1911 , based on the 216934 serial number was made in 1917 for the USMC it was among a batch of 400 made at the end of 1917... numbers from that run are 216587-216986.

here is a link to some info on the colt m1911

M1911 pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## saleen9973 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am by no means looking to sell it. I just want to know more about it. I remember him telling me stories when i was a child about how he shot a Japaneese soldier and it knocked the soldier off his feet. He also left me a Samurai sword he got from a Japanesse officer made by Ishido Teruhide. My father just told me that he put it together back in 1994 and shot it, but it has not been since then.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

saleen9973 said:


> I am by no means looking to sell it. I just want to know more about it.....


good, cause if it were mine, no one has enough money to buy it. so the value would be only used for insurance purposes and has no relevance here.

i think based on the stories from grandad and the info you got about the production date, you got a wonderful memento and it needs to breathe .... there is no special value of your gun, other than the family tie and the war. its not any more collectible than the others made that year of the years before or after.


----------



## saleen9973 (Sep 3, 2012)

It is nice to have, the memories of when i was a young boy and my grandfather telling me his war stories is great, and having this gun keeps the memories fresh.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with Ted. That's a wonderful memento.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Depending on how badly it's been beat up,it is worth at least 1K and probably more if it's all original and not an armory rework.It's nothing for a nice one to go 4K and up.I'm guessing it's all original but only a close inspection can confirm it.

Be aware that these slides are soft and only spot hardened until sometime around the A1 model came out in '24,maybe later because I can't remember exactly.If you do shoot it use light target loads,these slides will break if shot alot and you start using hot loads.Sucks when a nice rare piece turns to junk.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Given its history it is likely on the plus side of 1k and I would have it appraised for insurance purposes and insure it and then KEEP IT........you will be glad you did for years to come.......JJ


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the gun is irreplaceable and can not be appraised as it is an heirloom handed down to you from your grandfather.


Irreplaceable does not necessarily mean valuable.

There are too many variables to mention bearing on value, it could be worthless, it could be quite valuable. But that said, everything has a price, and the same price would be low to one person and ridiculous to another.

Personally, I'd rather have a modern Springfield, which would put the value I'd pay for it at around $500, if it's in perfect condition.

That's just one example of how value, as measured by price, varies.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Saleen,did you ever investigate what it is any farther?I know you are keeping it as a keepsake,but it would be nice to know if it's still original or a rebuild.You never know,if you have nobody to hand it down to it could be some spare money when you're old and need something.Original it's worth a good bit and people pay for original 1911s for their collection,but if it still retains alot of original parts from pre '24 there is always somebody looking for original correct parts like slidestops,hammers and safeties.There were a few variations at close time periods and having the correct part and knurling/checkering means top dollar or the piece sells much cheaper.

Let us know what you found out if you're still around.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

All I know is that I'd pay a lot for a USMC issued M1911. 

One of these days I need to get a good bank roll together and go find one.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

rex, I don't understand your post.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The smileys pop up every time I type far..ther,don't know why but it doesn't recognize the her on the end.The rest is self explanitory.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, you're two for two. I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok,try this.I understand he wants to keep it but it would be nice to know if it's original or not.Some people sell stuff when they get old and retired,and some people have nobody to hand things down to.If he should decide to sell it,an original is worth good money.If it was a rebuild but still has ther original parts like the hammer,thumb safety,slidestop,etc,there were variations on those that are specific to only certain years' builds.Those parts are worth a good penny to somebody restoring an original if the gun as a whole isn't worth much.Comprende?I may have left out a word but it isn't hard to understand what I meant.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah! Much better! 

Thank you.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

No problem man.I hate typing because I'm slow at it,so sometimes I don't elaborate as I should and try to congest my thoughts.Suppose I should work on that.


----------

